# John Downame on Christian Warfare



## alexanderjames (Feb 20, 2022)

Alongside William Gurnall’s huge work on spiritual warfare, “the Christian in Complete Armour”, stands the lesser known work of John Downame. John Downame (1571-1652), not to be confused with George Downame, wrote the work entitled “The Christian Warfare Against the Devil, World and Flesh”.

Solid Ground Christian Books printed this book in facsimile of the 1603 edition as a paperback in 2009. It can also be found online for free in facsimile form.

The Epistle Dedicatory from the 1603 edition may be found here transliterated into modern typeface for easier reading.









John Downame – The Christian Warfare


The Puritan minister John Downame wrote a lengthy book, or treatise, on Christian warfare. Here is the Epistle Dedicatory.. ‘To the godly, zealous, and sincere professors of God’s true religion, Si…




risingofthedawn.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

